# Cleaned and oiled 229. Quick question regarding the barrel



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)

I just picked up my brand new two tone 229. I took everyone's advice, stripped it down and clean and oiled. There was some residue in there, also I took the mags apart, those were pretty clean. Planning on taking it to the range today. 

One question though, I'm 99.9% sure everything is in working order. But when the slide is racked and barrel visible, i notcied there's a little play (movement) in the barrel when i give the gun a little shake. It loads up and feeds properly. Did a dry fire (bad i know but wanted to test it) and everything seems to be in working order. Can you guys tell me if that normal. 

Excited to hit the range today. Thanks guys.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

When the slide is locked back, the barrel is not locked, so it is normal for it to move in that configuration. Dry fire away! It will not hurt your gun and it is good for practice. Use a snap cap if you would like to extra sure, but it is not necessary. Also, be sure to keep the frame rails well lubed. Especially for range, I prefer grease, such as slide glide, shooter choice red grease etc. For carry, you can use a good oil if you are hesitant about using grease on a carry gun. I have always used grease on my P229 for carry. Never a problem.


----------



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)

Top Gun Supply said:


> When the slide is locked back, the barrel is not locked, so it is normal for it to move in that configuration. Dry fire away! It will not hurt your gun and it is good for practice. Use a snap cap if you would like to extra sure, but it is not necessary. Also, be sure to keep the frame rails well lubed. Especially for range, I prefer grease, such as slide glide, shooter choice red grease etc. For carry, you can use a good oil if you are hesitant about using grease on a carry gun. I have always used grease on my P229 for carry. Never a problem.


Thanks for the feed back! I figured everything was OK, just wanted to make sure. I also made sure to grease the slide rails with the stuff supplied with the gun. I'm going to look for some other grease today at the shop. I have some Whichester WB and some Remington Golden Sabers JHP .147 I wanna try out! Oh yea I have the 9mm version. The .40 in two tone has not been drop tested here in CA so it wasn't available.


----------



## BigBadAllis (May 9, 2011)

Congrats!

Jason


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

I have two Sigs and they are both like that and i'm pretty sure my S&W and my Berettas are that way also.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

That is perfectly normal and good advice on lubricating the rails with grease...


----------

